
The Free and Open Source Silicon Foundation - peter_d_sherman
https://fossi-foundation.org/
======
cable2600
It would make cheap Commodore 64 parts as the chips burn out from the smoke
going out of them. Right now they are expensive and they got some clones out
there as well that are expensive.

